# Happy New Year !!!!!!!!!!!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Happy new Year to You all !!! I will be in the shop running all the machines so that we have a good new year  
I was told this would help.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I feel this is the year for the V2 SC-18!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Running the machines, aren't you watching the bowl games? HAPPY NEW YEAR !! See yor at the races.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I was told to do that by a very wise man !!!!!!!!


----------

